# Mat****a UJ-850S Driver Error



## Larsia (May 13, 2006)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A135-S4527 with a Mat****a DVD/CD-ROM drive. The OS is Windows Vista Home Premium.

The problem is that my computer is no longer recognizing my DVD drive. I don't believe that the drive itself is broken since when I put in a CD or DVD the light flashes on the drive but the computer does not recognize the drive is there much less that there is something in it. When I open the Device Manager it gives me the following error for the drive:

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

I've tried uninstalling the driver and using the check for solutions button in the properties. I'd like to know what I can do to return the drive to proper working order.

Drive specs:

Mat****a DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device
Device type: DVD/CD-ROM drives
Manufacturer: (Standard CD-ROM drives)


----------



## MARVELXP (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi larsia, i need the same driver, I search in many pages but is imposible, are you have now this driver?, if yes, can you send me the driver? please Sorry my english is bad,


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Download this registry fix for missing CD drives: http://aumha.org/downloads/cdgone.zip
Inside the archive you'll find three files, the one you want to double click is the CDGone.reg file and it should ask you to merge into your registry. Once done reboot and the drive should function again.


----------



## MARVELXP (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry for my span-english  
grax Triple6
I find other solutions----

The solution i am posting works perfectly for Acer laptops wiht Mat****a UJ-850s. (I have tested it on Toshiba).

Method 1: Remove the registry entry

WARNING: Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method.

These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk. Note If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys.

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
4. On the File menu, click Export.
5. In the File name box, type savedkey, and then click Save.
6. Click the REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters, and then click Delete on
the Edit menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.

Note If this data type is missing, go to Method 2.
7. Click the REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters, and then click Delete on
the Edit menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.
8. Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer. 

Let us know if it does work for Toshiba too.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

MARVELXP said:


> sorry for my span-english
> grax Triple6
> I find other solutions----
> 
> ...


Yup, thats exactly what the CDGONE fix does too, as well as remove any old Roxio CD entries that are the most common cause of the the Code 39 error.


----------



## pocamil (Sep 17, 2007)

i tried both methods, trying to find the entries in regedit and also using the key inside the zip file. My drive is still not working....

any idea or other help?


----------



## befloyd (Sep 6, 2007)

I removed my uper and lower filters and restarted my computer it works great.


----------



## pocamil (Sep 17, 2007)

this drive sucks, i have searching the web and found a lot of people are having similar problems with this drive.... and mine still not working....


----------



## befloyd (Sep 6, 2007)

are you using an Acer with Vista? The driver is relatively old it been use for awhile it might be the system. I know with Vista there has been ALOT of problems.


----------



## pocamil (Sep 17, 2007)

no, it's a toshiba satellite a135-s4477

it's incredible a problem like this happen... I spent more than 8 hours so far trying to fix this drive searching internet and nothing... bad luck maybe, since some people, like you, was able to make this drive works...

still looking for a solution....


----------



## befloyd (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm... Well it sound like your doing everything you can, ill look around alittle and do so seaching. your situation is interesting so ill see


----------



## pocamil (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you befloyd! I have also repaired all softwares which came with my notebook involving cd/dvd... I also turned off autoplay/autorun... all solutions I found around... not sure if this helps too, but my drive stop working after installing anydvd and clone dvd... after these softwares being installed, I tried to burn a dvd and got an error, then, drive not working at all... it's there, I can see in explorer, but can't see any files when insert a cd or dvd... can hear drive working, light is on... maybe this help to find a solution, thanks!


----------



## befloyd (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the error code 10 or code 30.

And your welcome


----------



## pumpkin77 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Compaq Presario V3000 with a Mat****a DVD/CD-ROM UJ -850s drive. The OS is Windows Vista Home Basic.

I have a problem of reading and burning datas on blue surface DVDs.....is there any specifications of DVDs that can only be read or burn usin this driver??...Does it only support gold/white DVD surface??

*sigh* tired of buying dvds that can't be used....=_='

please...please..help me with this...


----------



## thebooklover (Oct 8, 2007)

My OS is Windows XP. My drive reads CD's and DVD's, but now it only recognizes blank DVD-R's as CD-R's. It was working fine until yesterday. It is frustrating to say the least. I know my problem is slightly different then the ones mentioned but I assume the problem is coming from the same source.
Note: I attempted the regedit solution, but I didn't have an "upperfilters" OR "lowerfilters." Could that be part of the problem as well?


----------



## armag7801 (Oct 18, 2007)

my uj-850's would only recognize cd's and i searched the forums for days nothing worked nothing.. finally i said hey why not and i opened the case and reset the bios on my motherboard.. usually just a jumper.. and viola after setting bios back to default my burner was able to read dvd's after reinstalling burning software i am once again burning dvd's if i can be of any help on this or a simular issue feel free to email me


----------



## MadMox (Jan 3, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Download this registry fix for missing CD drives: http://aumha.org/downloads/cdgone.zip
> Inside the archive you'll find three files, the one you want to double click is the CDGone.reg file and it should ask you to merge into your registry. Once done reboot and the drive should function again.


----------



## MadMox (Jan 3, 2010)

YOU ARE THE MAN
Tried to fix my laptop TOSHIBA L200 DVD Drive (Mat****a UJ-850S
) for weeks 
THIS WORKED WHEN ALL THE OTHER THOUSANDS OF FIXES FAILED
THANK YOU


----------

